# Breaking: 60% Of White Americans Wants Donald Trump To Cut Immigration To Zero



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 22, 2017)

When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.

Twitter


----------



## DOTR (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds like the government should listen to its citizens and act accordingly.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , muslims , mexicans , etc. eh ??]


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

i never get a straightforward answer to my question !!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , mexicans , etc. eh ??]


To do the jobs Americans on welfare won't...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , mexicans , etc. eh ??]
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------   thats no reason , YOU employers should be forced to raise wages to attract American labor rather than to break the law by hiring illegals or importing third worlders Mr. chamber of commerce , Moonglow .


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I have never hired and illegal, and never would..Wages have been rising almost 20% in one year..


----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2017)

We had a 35 year period between WWI and WWII with NO immigration and it gave those here time and the change to integrate and assimilate. I think a similar "time out" it needed and appropriate.

We are not the world's keeper for escape valve!!!!!


----------



## FJO (Jul 22, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , mexicans , etc. eh ??]
> ...



They would if they got hungry enough and ran out booze, smokes and food stamps.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------  good , don't hire illegals and lets stop importation of third worlder to do work that Americans won't do Moonglow !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

raise wages as a consequence of no legally imported third worlders that have the abilty to work in the USA and that is the answer .


----------



## Snouter (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , muslims , mexicans , etc. eh ??]



The Swamp Rats are furthering the agenda of White genocide, and replacement is less a obvious approach.


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 22, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter



Here's an example of why Trump backers are cowardly racists....

60% of White Americans support cutting immigration to ZERO *when their identities were concealed vs. 39% when not. ...*
*
COWARDS !!!!
*
Stevie is one of those white racists???.....LOL


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> raise wages as a consequence of no legally imported third worlders that have the abilty to work in the USA and that is the answer .


You don't need to artificially raise wages. Labor is a commodity like everything else.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 22, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter


you sound like such a dick riding fan  boy
"glorious leader".........negro pu-leeeeeze


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > raise wages as a consequence of no legally imported third worlders that have the abilty to work in the USA and that is the answer .
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------   sure but if you keep importing third worlders that are willing to work for LESS thats not a good thing  for American workers   Plus more importation of people just crowds things up and introduces foreign unAmerican ways of thinking and then voting .  --------------------  EXAMPLE  , import more 'english' and they are going to want MORE gun control .  -------------    EXAMPLE , import more muslims and some are going to want shariah law and more mosques with their daily calls to prayer .   -------------  EXAMPLE , import more mexicans and some will be pizzed if a Gringo wears a sombrero or a Gringo chick wears dangly earrings   MMike !!


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 22, 2017)

longknife said:


> We had a 35 year period between WWI and WWII with NO immigration and it gave those here time and the change to integrate and assimilate. I think a similar "time out" it needed and appropriate.
> 
> We are not the world's keeper for escape valve!!!!!


I can see a point in that, slowing down the flow to  provide a generation or two time to more easily assimilate and "melt into the melting pot" so to speak; but I contest your assertion that there was NO immigration between the two world wars.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

why is MORE immigration needed by existing Americans in the USA  Swifty .  I ask because the things that i read that you write you are PRO Immigrant and maybe you can tell me why Swifty .


----------



## Bassman007 (Jul 22, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter


And 75 percent of Hispanics want immigration cut to negative 25 percent.  This is achieved by stopping all immigration and sending home violent criminals


----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > We had a 35 year period between WWI and WWII with NO immigration and it gave those here time and the change to integrate and assimilate. I think a similar "time out" it needed and appropriate.
> ...



_Nevertheless, despite their chilly reception, immigrants continued to pour into the United States in search of better lives. In 1921, the U.S. Congress passed a new immigration law that set ceilings on the numbers of immigrants permitted from individual countries. Using a formula designed to slow immigration from southern and eastern Europe, the new law had the effect of ensuring that most new immigrants would come from northern and western European nations. 

Immigration into the United States was further curtailed by the onset of the Great Depression of the 1930’s. During the Depression years, more people emigrated from the United States than immigrated. Between 1931 and 1940, only about onehalf million new immigrants arrived in the United States. After the United States entered World War II at the end of 1941, the federal government made its immigration laws less restrictive, particularly for citizens of the country’s wartime ally China. Nevertheless, the third great immigration wave was already over._

From Immigration waves


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 22, 2017)

longknife said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I actually read a b ook entitled "the forsaken" about americans who emigrated from the US to the USSR during the depression and their fates, including Victor Hermann, who had a movie made about him called "coming out of the ice"


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

do you have an answer to my polite question in post number 21 Swifty ??


----------



## Bassman007 (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??


Because unemployment lines are far too short


----------



## JGalt (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , muslims , mexicans , etc. eh ??]



Here's a couple straight-forward answers:

The only people who feel that the US needs more imported people, are Democrats. Immigrants they are easily swayed when the government gives them entitlements, and it's always the Democrats who take credit for those entitlements. Therefore they tend to vote for Democrats.

Liberals also believe that America was built on the backs of the poor, oppressed immigrants, and that this country was stolen from its original owners. Therefore, they believe that it must be given back by allowing as many foreigners into this country. 

Democrats don't view this country as the single most greatest country in the world and are believers in globalism. They feel that we are only one country out of many, and all countries should be equal. Therefore they feel that we should incorporate as many cultures into this country as they can.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> do you have an answer to my polite question in post number 21 Swifty ??


sure...... its not necessarily that we NEED or DONT NEED anything. I damn sure do think that unchecked immigration, especially from cultures that are drastically differerent  than ours is NOT a good idea, on the other hand, though, immigration has brought us many great americans,  like Mossad Ayoob and Ayn Rand.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

thanks J Galt , i agree with your straightforward reply and i agree with it .   Bring a half starving third worlder into the USA and give him food stamps with unlimited food and cheap 'adidas' for his kids and a subsidzed place to live with heat and air conditioning and Swifty and other lefties  have made a democrat for life .    -------------   Thanks for your opinion  J Galt !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > do you have an answer to my polite question in post number 21 Swifty ??
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   and in 2017 , we have enough immigrants , it makes no sense importing more on the chance that some MAY do some good Swifty .     Heck , many don't even want to speak English so public schools teach English and other languages Swifty !!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Not disagreeing with that. I just think the government should stay out of setting wages. And yes stop all immigration.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 22, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------  isn't GOV and local Chamber of Commerce orgs setting wages in a roundabout way if they import third worlders that are willing to work for less money than Americans are willing to work for MMIKE !!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Time to establish legal and financial conditions sufficiently onerous to both Illegal Aliens and those who employ them, so that Illegals self-deport rather than stay.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 22, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> Time to establish legal and financial conditions sufficiently onerous to both Illegal Aliens and those who employ them, so that Illegals self-deport rather than stay.



Correct.  Congress and Trump should pass a bill that penalizes anybody caught  here illegally to a minimum five  years in prison.  After the law is passed, give people 90 days to get out of town.  People  will be running for that border to get out of this country faster than a day after Thanksgiving sale at Walmart.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 22, 2017)

pismoe said:


> USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??



I'll chime in here: 

The goal of the Democrat party is to make whites a minority in this country for the first time in our history as quickly as possible.  All other groups of people (black, Hispanic, Arab, Asians.....) vote a majority Democrat.  

If the Democrats succeed in this, they will insure that our nation will be a one-party government  forever.  Unless the Republicans get just as liberal as the Democrats, they will have no chance at a majority in  the house, Senate or take the White House again.  

This is why they killed Kate's law.  This is why their liberal judges are trying  to stop Trump.  This is why they are fighting against the defunding of sanctuary cities.  This  is why they are against the wall. 

Once they succeed in that goal, they will pass an amnesty law that will allow anybody in our borders to be a citizen, and of course, have citizens right to vote.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 22, 2017)

longknife said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



That's funny. Your family just came from third world country. So if you follow the same racist snowflakes like Pismoe and others. Your family are not allowed here in this country.
Did you ever think what in the world you are talking about?


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 23, 2017)

longknife said:


> We had a 35 year period between WWI and WWII with NO immigration and it gave those here time and the change to integrate and assimilate. I think a similar "time out" it needed and appropriate.
> 
> We are not the world's keeper for escape valve!!!!!



So why did you bring your family here from third world country?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 23, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , mexicans , etc. eh ??]
> ...


Yeah they will do those jobs, for cash.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??



You have kids and grand kids----- growing up with a racist grandfather. GOOD LORD.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 23, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??
> ...


viets and Cubans vote majority GOP


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




There are jobs available now and short supply of workers offering $18/hour. So far no WHITEYS or BLACKS but some Asians are showing up.

Let say we get rid all of these illegals doing all these dirty jobs:
1. Are some of you racist asshole will roll up your sleeve and start working? Some of you probably on welfare or food stamps just barely make it.
2. You are all bitchin about low wages. How much do you think they should of pay you to work on ----- agricultural jobs, busboy, janitors, meat and poultry etc. How much? 


This month  your *HYPOCRITE* president just requested more foreign workers for his Maralago club seeking 15 house keepers, 20 cooks and 35 servers. Because he can't find those workers here in Florida. It pays $10.33, $11.88, $13.34. 
Tell me ---- Who is paying these foreigners so cheap taking over American jobs?  At the same you assholes don't want foreign workers.
Can anyone of you assholes explain this crap?


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > USA population in 2010 was about 310 million people of all sorts from all areas of the world and thats not counting illegals in the USA .   Why does the USA and Especially its American people [and my grown kids or my young grandkids] need or want more imported people Swifty ??
> ...



That's pure bullshit as always Ray.
Crap. If Arabs, blacks, Asian and Hispanics vote for democrat---- Then Hillary shoulda/coulda been the president now. Don't you think? 


Goal of the democrats is to make whites minority. Good lord how the fuck you came up with that? 
I am white boy. I can tell you this----- And I want ALL of you to keep this in your thick skull. Being a racist or hatred will push you back. There are no good that will come out from being a racist or hate group.
If you have kids growing up with a racist parents. What do you think is their future? How do you think they will behave? Do you want them to behave like you? Join the Neo Nazi?
Whether you or I like it or not minorities are here to stay and there's no way you can make this country solid whites. 
All of you better shape up.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

all you are interested in is making money Char .   As a boat builder , manufacturer . business all you care about is making money and cheap labor Charwin .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

SOLID WHITE , no one advocates that .   There are many fine Americans of ALL colors .  We simply need to stop importing more inferior nonwestern cultures  Charwin .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   so what , muslims , mexicans , most third worlders don't vote Conservative and thats WHO is coming to the USA . Cubans are here since the late 60s , early 70s so they are done .    'viets' , they cause problems for Louisiana shrimpers that didn't need any USA Government aided competition   Swifty .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------  just a comment but in 1981 i was making similar money per hour to what you tout in your above post plus the best benefits and retirement of most jobs in the USA as i worked on my railroad job Char .  ----------------   just a comment plus feck those foreign workers  Charwin .


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




Why should a employer be forced to raise wages of the employee pool that is out there is not worth it?

Also those imported from other parts of the world are usually educated when it come to our Healthcare system and our society lack the educated workforce to supply hospitals with the amount of nurses, doctors and so on that are needed.

Also when you have ten people for one job then you can set the wage low.

Finally, the best solution to stop the hiring of illegals would be to enforce the laws we already have and punish the employer.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

America for Americans  Bruce .


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> America for Americans  Bruce .



Fine, then all non-Native Americans hop on a plane and head back to where your ancestors came from.

Either educate the workforce for the jobs need filling or suffer with the idea that someone from Mexico, Philippines or India might be your nurse.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

hey Bruce , America for Americans  Bruce !!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> hey Bruce , America for Americans  Bruce !!



Fine, I will go back to where it is cold and the beer is good and we have more whites than You!

I hope you enjoy Apu as your doctor...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> America for Americans  Bruce .


And injuns..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I made ten an hour in early 1980's also...Wages in the nineties doubled and tripled in my line of work(s).


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hey Bruce , America for Americans  Bruce !!
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------  i pretty much avoid Doctors based on my healthy constitution .   I also live in an area , the sticks with very few 'apus' .  Plus i am an older guy that take great pleasure in realizing that what you are building in the USA is mostly for your kids and your grandkids  Bruce .


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 23, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



It would be grandchildren and not kids and maybe even great grandchildren. I am sure if you have a hospital near you, well there will be Filipinos...

So enjoy and I have Canada...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

like i said , your kids and grandkids will get what you lib lefties are building Bruce and i am happy to see it  Bruce .  Canada , Canada is being filled to the brim with muslims Bruce .   .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 23, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   yep , we had it made and no motorcycle was off limits to me no matter the cost Moonglow .    And then i went to work on the Railroad and the lack of foreign labor made it all possible as when i went to work after filling out a paper application and passing a physical i was getting top wages and benefits as i was paid the same amount of money as the old guy Americans that i worked with and who trained me on what to do .  No living in my parents basement or on DADS insurance at 26 or riding a skateboard for me and sounds like you had similar .    It was good time , probably never to be seen again Moonglow !!


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter


Those must be workers because corporations don't want it to stop.

Major American companies benefit from undocumented workers

The capitalist system is international, with products manufactured and sold worldwide. Capitalists--the tiny minority that owns and controls the international banks and multinational corporations--rely on a global pool of labor. To enable the capitalists to fill their demands for labor, this labor pool has to be somewhat mobile.

How capitalism uses immigrants


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 24, 2017)

pismoe said:


> like i said , your kids and grandkids will get what you lib lefties are building Bruce and i am happy to see it  Bruce .  Canada , Canada is being filled to the brim with muslims Bruce .   .


Why believe you or that when you got caught lying about Canada's healthcare system and how much you said they hated it and had to stand in long lines and wait months for care.  

You are just liars.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 24, 2017)

believe WHO you like but i know very little about Canadas healthcare system and have never really discussed it Sealy .  I grew up with the BEST [USA] healthcare in the world and even today the rich that need surgery come to the USA to BUY it .  And 'mkcain' , well , i don't think that he is going to Canada to get his Brain Cancer cured  Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 24, 2017)

and Canada is being filled to the brim with muslims but that has nothing to do with healthcare does it Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 24, 2017)

------------------   this is what you millenials and your widdle kids are going to get Sealy' , ---   Keith Ellison Praises Cuba and Russia for Health Care Systems | NTK Network   --- and i figure that its the type of healthcare that YOU millinial type guys deserve  , sorry about the widdle kids but its you guys that will be crying over your personal losses Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 24, 2017)

and as far as Canadian regrets allowing muslims into Canada , ---   After Importing Thousands Of Refugees, Canadians Now Say Muslim Immigrants Have ‘Fundamentally Different Values’  ---   here you go , some info for YOU Sealy !!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 24, 2017)

if you listen to dems and the info in my link it seems that all the dems care about is COST .  I'm 68 and far from rich but in all my years cost was never a consideration because i had independent and American born and raised American Doctors that were only interested in the health of ME , their patient and cost was not even a consideration .     When i was young my parents paid and as i got older i had insurance that i bought and paid for ..  -----------------------   those days are at an end for YOU guys  Sealy


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2017)

The Decline in U.S. Fertility

"The U.S. total fertility rate (TFR) currently stands at 1.9 births per woman, down from 2.1 at the onset of the recession in 2007. This represents the sixth straight year that the U.S. fertility rate has been below "replacement level," the level that is needed for couples to replace themselves in the population."


----------



## Toro (Jul 31, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter



It's a logical fallacy to assume that more babies would be born if immigration was cut to zero.  The US population will start declining if we cut off immigration.  

Fortunately, that's never going to happen.  We need the brainpower of immigrants to help America compete in STEM disciplines.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2017)

"A growing population is good for the economy when rising productivity continually reduces the amount of resources required to produce a given amount of output. Even now, with the U.S. economy in a rut and too many people out of work, productivity is rising, which means a larger population would generate more wealth per person than a smaller one. Boudreaux points out that Manhattan, one of the mostly densely populated places in America, is also one of the wealthiest, whereas rural states like Mississippi are sparsely populated, and much poorer."


https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/rick-newman/2012/12/03/why-a-falling-birth-rate-is-a-big-problem


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 31, 2017)

Democrats are lazy.. Would rather get free cheese and milk

-Geaux


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2017)

As U.S. birth rate drops, concern for the future mounts


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2017)

"Due to demographic changes, the U.S. Social Security system will face financial challenges in the near future. Declining fertility rates and increasing life expectancies are causing the U.S. population to age. Today 12 percent of the total population is aged 65 or older, but by 2080, it will be 23 percent. At the same time, the working-age population is shrinking from 60 percent today to a projected 54 percent in 2080. Consequently, the Social Security system is experiencing a declining worker-to-beneficiary ratio, which will fall from 3.3 in 2005 to 2.1 in 2040 (the year in which the Social Security trust fund is projected to be exhausted). This presents a significant challenge to policymakers."


Coping with the Demographic Challenge: Fewer Children and Living Longer


----------



## MaryL (Jul 31, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter


I don't know the numbers, but my sense is most law abiding citizens don't have a issue with state and local officials enforcing federal immigration laws. Where the push back comes from on enforcing immigration laws isn't coming from locals that were born here, it's out of stater  Hispanics or millennials .It's one or the other.  Hispanics and people that have vested interest supporting illegals. Rich Whites that make money exploiting them pretending its for humanitarian reasons.  Local voters? We are being dispossessed , and disenfranchised . We practically stop voting.  When we  suddenly vote for Trump, just to show we aren't dead yet.  Image that.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 1, 2017)

pismoe said:


> all you are interested in is making money Char .   As a boat builder , manufacturer . business all you care about is making money and cheap labor Charwin .



You got it all wrong Pismoe. I pay my lowest entry employees like warehouse staff start at $16+ with full benefits after 3 months. Full benefits health insurance, vacation/sick time, 401k etc etc etc. and it's impossible for me to hire illegal alien. 
I don't built boats. I'm in the business of medical instrumentation with reagents and consumables. 
But you are right------ I care about making money.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 1, 2017)

i care about the USA and Americans Char !!


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i never get a straightforward answer to my question !!



Question was from your post #3. 
My answer is------ 
Why is Trump importing more foreigners?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 2, 2017)

JGalt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , muslims , mexicans , etc. eh ??]
> ...


That is not a straight forward but skewed.

Both republicans and democrats are benefiting from immigrants. That a fact.

Your opinion is only based from hates. Not the reality.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 2, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Few maybe but most they don't.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> America for Americans  Bruce .



That is what Trump said ----- but he is hiring foreigners and keep hiring from third world countries and his products are coming from third countries. What a role model. 

I'm confused.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 3, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i care about the USA and Americans Char !!



Me too.  We have Asian Americans, African Americans, European Americans, Muslim Americans, Hispanic Americans----- All US Citizens.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Aug 3, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The Decline in U.S. Fertility
> 
> "The U.S. total fertility rate (TFR) currently stands at 1.9 births per woman, down from 2.1 at the onset of the recession in 2007. This represents the sixth straight year that the U.S. fertility rate has been below "replacement level," the level that is needed for couples to replace themselves in the population."



Banning abortion would be a good start to rectifying that problem....


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i always ask the question .  With a population of about 310 million official residents of the USA while not counting illegal residents , why does the USA need MORE imported people .  [especially third worlders , mexicans , etc. eh ??]
> ...



There's an easy solution to that.  If those on welfare WON'T do those jobs, they are no longer on welfare since no check would come their way. 

If you won't work because it's not what you want to do, I have no problem letting you go without.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 4, 2017)

FJO said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I have no problem with someone unwilling to work go without.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 4, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter



I'm among those who literally hounded my legislative leaders - which is why I think my Senator designed a bill to cut immigration.  Oddly, most Tea Party Republican sites treat me as persona non grata only for not supporting the nutty wall idea.  

We definitely have immigration issues, but the wall idea is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 4, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Wrong approach.  You should end the *welfare state*.  We should put Americans to work.  Let the employer hire whomever they want.  But, offer substantial tax incentives for employers to hire an all American workforce, take people off welfare / unemployment, hire the handicapped, pay above poverty level as an entry level wage and bring jobs back to America.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2017)

first off , deport , deport and then deport some more .   After that do as you like after no immigrant allowed in the USA  Humorme


----------



## Humorme (Aug 4, 2017)

pismoe said:


> first off , deport , deport and then deport some more .   After that do as you like after no immigrant allowed in the USA  Humorme



All of that deport language sounds good, but then again not.  The problem is, in order to deport people, they must be brought to the attention of the federal authorities by virtue of* probable cause*.  

You can't just deport someone; you have to suspect that they have committed a crime.  Then that subjects them to arrest.  

Then, even if you deport all those without papers, there is the flip side to the coin.  If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble.  

BTW, what kind of problem are you trying to resolve?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 4, 2017)

Trump is doing well enough plus the border is pretty secure .   Things are working fine enough for now , vast improvement over clinton , bush and mrobama and i'll just watch further developments as i urge deportation  Humone .


----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)

An interesting point. I just read in a Mexican blog that output is increasing due to well-trained returning to their work force.  Some states have set up special programs for those returning from the USA.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 5, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Trump is doing well enough plus the border is pretty secure .   Things are working fine enough for now , vast improvement over clinton , bush and mrobama and i'll just watch further developments as i urge deportation  Humone .



That doesn't mean Trump can get rid ALL the minorities of all colors you hate. 
Currently there are shortage of these workers. Let say Trump deport ALL illegals -----  Are you willing to pay a very high cost of living? 
Did you even look at your pathetic retirement SS check how much you can stretch? I you think cost of living is high now. Think again.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 5, 2017)

longknife said:


> An interesting point. I just read in a Mexican blog that output is increasing due to well-trained returning to their work force.  Some states have set up special programs for those returning from the USA.



Really?  Link


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 5, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Trump is doing well enough plus the border is pretty secure .   Things are working fine enough for now , vast improvement over clinton , bush and mrobama and i'll just watch further developments as i urge deportation  Humone .



No Trump is not doing very well.
Have you look at his popularity? Even from his favorite unscientific Rasmussen poll gave him 39 and 40% popularity. Lowest ever in history of US. Makes us the laughing stock all over the world. 
The economy is extremely very good--- Normally the president popularity will be soaring high---- Deng ------- It's the other way around. That shows he is not doing well. 



I strongly suggest you read these links to update yourself about poor Trump. 

Donald Trump’s Base Is Shrinking

Semper Fi? Trump's support drops in military communities

http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trum...osing-base-attacking-republicans-643830?amp=1

Poll: Republican approval sinks 'because of' President Trump - AOL

Donald Trump losing support among core voters as they begin to regret their decision, poll finds


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 5, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > first off , deport , deport and then deport some more .   After that do as you like after no immigrant allowed in the USA  Humorme
> ...



What kind of problem Pismoe is trying to resolve?
Pismoe wants to convert the entire population of USA to be ALL white. With the help of Trump and their last hope. 
He hates all minorities and there are several of them here like Pismoe.

It's disgusting.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 5, 2017)

We have 6 million unfilled jobs.  If they don't get filled here, they move overseas.  Too bad Republicans are simply too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 5, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You might be right, but I have a lot of questions for them.  I did a thread with one of my more difficult questions.

I've debated the best that these guys have to offer and they don't make a lot of sense.  They never say they want an all white America - they even condemn the white supremacists... but, what they do say is idiotic, at best.

The usual debating points is to challenge me to say I don't believe in enforcing the law.  What?  These people are all about enforcing the law to the extent that it helps deport foreigners, but seem oblivious to the fact that the 1965 Immigration laws were designed to dilute the white vote and_ increase the diversity_ of our population.

It's the most double minded horse hockey I've ever heard of.  On their boards, if you demand an answer, they will shut down your account and tell you that you are persona non grata.  

I'm trying to be open minded.  Common sense says that you cannot flood the United States with foreigners, but we do it all bass ackward - like allowing more people in who are seeking citizenship and limiting the number of people we will allow to come in and work.  The nutty wall idea - which inspires the P*OLICE STATE* (far worse than what Orwell wrote about) is not an answer.  But, I'm only looking for them to engage in civil discourse and explain their position... or do they really have one?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

and just a little bit of info , for what it is worth .  mexico was going to , was thinking of invading the USA during ww1 .   mexico is not a friend to the USA .  ---  Mexico Almost Invaded the U.S. in 1917  ---   if the price is right mexico will cut American throats .   Look at how 'mexico' floods the USA with its sick third world population since the first amnesty in 1986 .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and just a little bit of info , for what it is worth .  mexico was going to , was thinking of invading the USA during ww1 .   mexico is not a friend to the USA .  ---  Mexico Almost Invaded the U.S. in 1917  ---   if the price is right mexico will cut American throats .   Look at how 'mexico' floods the USA with its sick third world population since the first amnesty in 1986 .



Where do we start?

You seem to want to post the most outrageous statements so that, if I take the bait, you can accuse me of being a liberal or worse.  Am I right?

In your analogy, Japan cannot be our friend either.  Today they send us millions of pounds of electronic junk every week.  All we send them is empty containers to put that junk in.  What did they do to us in WWII?

You are being dishonest about Mexico.  American companies are willingly hiring, renting to, buying from, selling to, and otherwise doing business with people they know full well are here without papers.

Those who hate, despise, and loathe anything that even looks suspect in the area of immigrants shop at Walmart.  Why?  Walmart was convicted to knowingly using subcontractors that openly hired undocumented workers.  The federal government cannot save you from your own actions.

I doubt that anyone from WWI is still alive.  Things change.  For instance, when Katrina hit, the Mexican government was in Louisiana, helping the victims *before* the the U.S. government showed up.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

everything mexico does is out of self interest .   See as they encourage the flood into the USA of their poor , uneducated mestizo population into the USA ,    Feck mexico and katrina as i think that was the first time the foreign troops were ever allowed on USA soil and that was engineered by the scummy 'bush' to shine a light of thanks on mexico with declarations of ' mexico helped us during katrina' .    By the way , the 'jebito bush' branch of the 'bush' family is mostly all 'mexican' so the socalled help that was useless was simply politics   Humorne .


----------



## deanrd (Aug 6, 2017)

Like I said, 6 million jobs available.  If they aren't filled here, then they move overseas. 

How will Republicans whine then?  What will be their excuse?


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> everything mexico does is out of self interest .   See as they encourage the flood into the USA of their poor , uneducated mestizo population into the USA ,    Feck mexico and katrina as i think that was the first time the foreign troops were ever allowed on USA soil and that was engineered by the scummy 'bush' to shine a light of thanks on mexico with declarations of ' mexico helped us during katrina' .    By the way , the 'jebito bush' branch of the 'bush' family is mostly all 'mexican' so the socalled help that was useless was simply politics   Humorne .



Everything any country - or politician does is out of self interest.  What's your point?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Like I said, 6 million jobs available.  If they aren't filled here, then they move overseas.
> 
> How will Republicans whine then?  What will be their excuse?


------------------------------------------------------------doesn't matter , send them overseas but clean up the USA  first Deane .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > everything mexico does is out of self interest .   See as they encourage the flood into the USA of their poor , uneducated mestizo population into the USA ,    Feck mexico and katrina as i think that was the first time the foreign troops were ever allowed on USA soil and that was engineered by the scummy 'bush' to shine a light of thanks on mexico with declarations of ' mexico helped us during katrina' .    By the way , the 'jebito bush' branch of the 'bush' family is mostly all 'mexican' so the socalled help that was useless was simply politics   Humorne .
> ...


--------------------------------------------   and that makes THEM enemies of mine and enemies of my kids , Grandkids and other Americans and THATS THE POINT Humorne .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

mexico still teach's that it owns 'kalifornia' and other USA States  Humorne .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and just a little bit of info , for what it is worth .  mexico was going to , was thinking of invading the USA and taking 'kalifornia' and a few other American States that they claim to own during ww1 .   mexico is not a friend to the USA .  ---  Mexico Almost Invaded the U.S. in 1917  ---   if the price is right mexico will cut American throats .   Look at how 'mexico' floods the USA with its sick third world population since the first amnesty in 1986 .


---------------------------------------------------------   best to just forget history ehh and the fact that mexico thought about allying with the 'nazis' ehh  Humorne .    And the stuff Japan sends , good , its good business for Japan and the USA and we did win the war in Japan and we did rebuild Japan  Humorne .    And somewhere here in this thread you want to kiss mexican azz because some of mexicos corrupt military went to Louisiana during 'katrina' .   That political  stunt was just engineered to try to make mexico look good and it was engineered by mexican lover 'gwb'  with bush family input Humorne ,


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> everything mexico does is out of self interest . ... .




Everything every country does is out of self-interest.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> .....   By the way , the 'jebito bush' branch of the 'bush' family is mostly all 'mexican' so the socalled help that was useless was simply politics   Humorne .




How does that bitter, racist bile taste? You sure seem to like it.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------   WALL is a Great idea , i hope it gets built .   Here is an animation of various ways to build the TRUMP Wall   Humorne .  ---   What it would take to build Trump's border wall - CNN Video   ---   it will help stop mexican and other border hoppers like 'venezuelans' and those 'venzies' have got to be getting pretty desperate looking for a place to go to avoid starving and to avoid all the violence and upcoming 'civil war' .   Also , keep in mind that during ww1 mexico almost allied with the 'nazis' with the purpose of invading the USA .   Anyway , checkout the Trump WALL building video  Humorne .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



The great "wall" idea... with its Constitution Free Zone, suspension of Liberties, and the costs that go way beyond dollars and cents.  The wall is a great idea if you support socialism.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


------------------------------------  more senseless words as i roll my eyes eh Humorne ??


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



So anyone that don't agree with you is only capable of posting "_senseless words_?"  

You seem to be so in love with the prospect of the ultimate *POLICE STATE* that you can't  accept the facts for what they are.  It is those who obsess over immigration that gave us the atmosphere of the pee test, blood test, hair sample, MVR check, credit check, criminal background check, firearms license, occupation license, driver's license (National ID / REAL ID Act Card / E Verify), proof of insurance, access to social media accounts, 24 / 7 / 365 womb to the tomb surveillance, drones in the sky, etc., etc. - even to get a job flipping burgers at Mickey Ds.

Some people have a way of letting their emotions get in the way of good common sense.

The government says they* need* the Constitution Free Zone in order to _protect_ the border.  What did William Pitt say?

"_Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human freedom. It is the argument of tyrants; it is the creed of slaves_."

You "need" a wall to help you protect you from yourself.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You've rolled your eyes too much.  You are now suffering from bad eyesight - which is probably why you cannot differentiate or maybe delineate the subject matter you read.  My board name is NOT Humorone.  It is Humorme (it's actually two words strung together - Humor Me.)


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

rolling my eyes again Humorme .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

as i have said before on this board , i was born in 1949 when USA population was ABOUT 150 million Americans but i do not remember 1949 .    In about 1970 USA population was about 210 million ABOUT and as a young man i remember what a nice country the USA was .       I was coming of age or adulthood after Eisenhower had done his Operation Wetback in the mid 50s .  And due to 'ikes' Operation Wetback every school i had ever gone to spoke English as the ONLY language .   Most teachers were generally male , usually ww2 or Korea vets and were ALL Americans with an American point of view and usually Christian , i would guess .     Anyway , in 2010 the USA census numbers is about 310 million and thats not counting the 11 to 30 million illegals in the USA .  --------------------------  Main point , no American worried about low wages or competing with a foreigner for a low paying job because most jobs paid well and jobs were all over the place and there were no foreigner to lower wages Humorme .  .  -------------------   I say , stop ALL immigration into the USA .


----------



## Desperado (Aug 6, 2017)

Cut immigration to Zero.... I see no downside to that,


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> ......  I say , stop ALL immigration into the USA .




NO. I say, stop ALL selective memory and pathetic fear-mongering.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> ...as a young man i remember what a nice country the USA was . ..... .




America is still a GREAT country. Greatest in the world.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> ... no American worried about low wages ... .




Wrong.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

plus take muslim immigration as just one  example , they go crazy and get violent if you have a 'mohammad' cartoon contest in Texas USA  or over in France at 'charie hebdos' news paper  Humorme .


----------



## jillian (Aug 6, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> 
> Twitter



and what percentage of the country are white supreacist men, kkk loon?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

so then , whats to do , stop having mohammad cartoon contests and become a 'dhimmi' because if you have the mohammad cartoon contest muslims may go crazy and murder people  Humorme .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> as i have said before on this board , i was born in 1949 when USA population was ABOUT 150 million Americans but i do not remember 1949 .    In about 1970 USA population was about 210 million ABOUT and as a young man i remember what a nice country the USA was .       I was coming of age or adulthood after Eisenhower had done his Operation Wetback in the mid 50s .  And due to 'ikes' Operation Wetback every school i had ever gone to spoke English as the ONLY language .   Most teachers were generally male , usually ww2 or Korea vets and were ALL Americans with an American point of view and usually Christian , i would guess .     Anyway , in 2010 the USA census numbers is about 310 million and thats not counting the 11 to 30 million illegals in the USA .  --------------------------  Main point , no American worried about low wages or competing with a foreigner for a low paying job because most jobs paid well and jobs were all over the place and there were no foreigner to lower wages Humorme .  .  -------------------   I say , stop ALL immigration into the USA .



A temporary freeze on immigration would be the ultimate solution.  And, if you note, it was a Senator from the state I live in that supported a reduction in legal immigration.  You won't believe how much I've been ridiculed over the past number of years for supporting a reduction in the number of people we allow to become citizens.

The notion, however, that we are going to slap up a wall and keep people out of the United States is pure fantasy.

While nobody can find the source, Frederick Bastiat is quoted as having said, "“_When goods don’t cross borders, soldiers will."  _In modern times, labor is little more than goods - at least the way employers see it.  And, in a free market, employers own the jobs they create.  So they, not you and I, should be able to decide who they want to hire.

And, since you brought up Operation Wetback, you should know that once they kicked the Mexicans out, our unemployment rate *doubled* in less than five years.  Now, let's look at the converse of that equation and determine the facts.  Beginning in the mid 1980s the unemployment rate was as high as  7.2 percent in May / June of 1986 and a low of under 4 percent in 2000.

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


During that time period, America granted* SEVEN* amnesties.  So, the facts are, when we had a mass deportation, the unemployment rate went up.  When we were granting amnesties the unemployment rate went down.  Obviously you cannot understand the economics of your own country nor the principles behind the free market.

Do we have issues with immigration?  Yes.  Can we resolve them with your solutions?  Not likely.


----------



## jillian (Aug 6, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Sounds like the government should listen to its citizens and act accordingly.



60% (allegedly) of white Americans is to 60% of the country.

bigoted white supremacist scum should listen to the rest of us.

or you can always go away. because, thankfully we have a Constitution and that includes equal protection for the rest of  us and you're white bigoted trash.

enjoy your trailer park.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> You are being dishonest about Mexico.  American companies are willingly hiring, renting to, buying from, selling to, and otherwise doing business with people they know full well are here without papers.
> 
> Those who hate, despise, and loathe anything that even looks suspect in the area of immigrants shop at Walmart.  Why?  Walmart was convicted to knowingly using subcontractors that openly hired undocumented workers.  The federal government cannot save you from your own actions.


And you are being dishonest with your claims. How do you know someone is in fact an illegal? If they give you a Drivers License and a SS Card, how do you know? Are you basing your assumption on color or language?

Walmart wasn't convicted of anything, they actually won on appeal. Wal-Mart wins appeal of immigrant janitor case


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> A temporary freeze on immigration would be the ultimate solution.  And, if you note, it was a Senator from the state I live in that supported a reduction in legal immigration.  You won't believe how much I've been ridiculed over the past number of years for supporting a reduction in the number of people we allow to become citizens.


Most newly naturalized citizens are nothing more than family members of already US Citizens.





Humorme said:


> And, since you brought up Operation Wetback, you should know that once they kicked the Mexicans out, our unemployment rate *doubled* in less than five years.  Now, let's look at the converse of that equation and determine the facts.  Beginning in the mid 1980s the unemployment rate was as high as  7.2 percent in May / June of 1986 and a low of under 4 percent in 2000.
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


So in 1954 the unemployment rate was 5.5% according to your BLS link, and 5 years later it was still 5.5% in 1959. So where and when exactly did it double?



Humorme said:


> During that time period, America granted* SEVEN* amnesties.  So, the facts are, when we had a mass deportation, the unemployment rate went up.  When we were granting amnesties the unemployment rate went down.  Obviously you cannot understand the economics of your own country nor the principles behind the free market.
> 
> Do we have issues with immigration?  Yes.  Can we resolve them with your solutions?  Not likely.


You haven't shown that mass deportations have caused unemployment rates to go up. Your own link calls you a liar.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > everything mexico does is out of self interest . ... .
> ...



So, in the U.S jobs go to foreigners out of the countries self interest, or out of corporate self interest?


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> The great "wall" idea... with its Constitution Free Zone, suspension of Liberties, and the costs that go way beyond dollars and cents.  The wall is a great idea if you support socialism.


What Liberties are suspended in the CFZ? How does a wall support socialism?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > The great "wall" idea... with its Constitution Free Zone, suspension of Liberties, and the costs that go way beyond dollars and cents.  The wall is a great idea if you support socialism.
> ...





Liquid Reigns said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > The great "wall" idea... with its Constitution Free Zone, suspension of Liberties, and the costs that go way beyond dollars and cents.  The wall is a great idea if you support socialism.
> ...


--------------------------------------------   i personally think that he is simply an immigration advocate that is 'fos' and a liberal .  Plus i don't think that he knows what he is talking about , might be a kid .  I don't know what he means by Constitution Free ' zone or Socialism because of the WALL .   And if its a 'police state' at the border policing immigration , well thats all right with me Humorme .


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

He's "FOS" for sure. He's not a kid though, just a little old man with a Napoleon Complex that doesn't comprehend the very words he uses.  Wait until he claims to have worked in immigration law for 6 years, which he hasn't.  He's a Libertarian Socialist. Libertarian socialism - Wikipedia


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 6, 2017)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > You are being dishonest about Mexico.  American companies are willingly hiring, renting to, buying from, selling to, and otherwise doing business with people they know full well are here without papers.
> ...


Exactly how do you know IF someone is here illegally if you give them a Drivers license and a SS card. These things should be reserved for citizens only!


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Exactly how do you know IF someone is here illegally if you give them a Drivers license and a SS card. These things should be reserved for citizens only!


I agree, a foreigner would have a drivers license from their own country and if they drive here they can purchase insurance with their countries license. No foreigner should have an SS number unless they are allowed to work here and the SS card specifically states for work authorization only. No child should be given a SS number unless the parent(s) also have an SS number.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> so then , whats to do , stop having mohammad cartoon contests and become a 'dhimmi' because if you have the mohammad cartoon contest muslims may go crazy and murder people  Humorme .



I know you directed that at me, but I don't know what you're asking.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > so then , whats to do , stop having mohammad cartoon contests and become a 'dhimmi' because if you have the mohammad cartoon contest muslims may go crazy and murder people  Humorme .
> ...


-----------------------------------------------   not really asking as i note that never in the history of Western civilization or USA history has it ever been a problem to draw 'mohammad' cartoons or pictures until muslims showed up in the USA and in Frances Western civilization  Humorme.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



On the contrary.  In my home state, despite the right ignoring the side of the issue that really wants to control immigration, one of our U.S. Senators introduced a bill to limit _"legal_" immigration.  If some people are honest, they will tell you that I have been lobbying my pols for years on that point alone.  We will have roughly 780,000 people becoming citizens this year and about half that many allowed to work (and leave) in the U.S.  

The Constitution Free Zone is that area within 100 miles of the U.S. border where the Constitution is secondary to the supposed "need" to enforce border security.



You've said you'll be content with socialism if it helps in your immigration battle, so there is nothing to discuss there.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

like i said earlier , i think you are full of sh1t  Humorme .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


  -----------------------------------     answer to Humormes question in number 127 .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



250 workers arrested at Wal-Mart on immigration charges - Oct. 23, 2003

While it's true I have not followed the cases - and there are quite a few, Walmart DID hire undocumented workers via third party sources.  It was major news.  The right sat on their arse and allowed business to go on as usual, hoping the government would save people from their own actions.  There were no right wing protests, no boycotts and no community action.  

I don't know the source of your criticisms, but a driver's license in a de jure / legal / lawful Republic is *NOT ID*.  It's permission to operate a vehicle on the roads.

Insofar as the SSN, talk to the IRS.  They require people to pay the tax regardless of immigration status.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> like i said earlier , i think you are full of sh1t  Humorme .



The sentiment works both ways.  

Despite years of denials, game playing, and lies by critics not one has ever came to the meetings I attend and told an audience that face to face.  So, spew that swill all you like.  The facts still stand.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



And I'm still on record that we should not let *ANY* Muslim into this country.  They are at war with us and you would have to be a damn idiot to deny it.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

and i think that they they give out Taxpayer ID rather than social security numbers  HMe .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > like i said earlier , i think you are full of sh1t  Humorme .
> ...


--------------------  yep , you are heroic HMe .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and i think that they they give out Taxpayer ID rather than social security numbers  HMe .




According to the Chief Actuary for the Social Security Administration, 75 percent of the people in the United States without papers have an Individual Taxpayer Identification Number and pay the same income tax that citizens do.  They pay roughly* $12 BILLION DOLLARS* a year into Socialist Security, but are prohibited by law from ever drawing any of that money out.

What should we do?  Until the National Socialists co-opted this fight, patriots were on top of the issue.  We had legislation on the table to abolish the 16th Amendment, getting rid of the income tax and replacing it.  The idea would have passed if not for the National Socialists conning the right into using the SSN for de facto ID used in the National ID / REAL ID Act.  So, my critics wanted to retain the income tax (a plank out of the Communist Manifesto) and create that atmosphere of the pee test, blood test, hair sample, MVR check, credit check, criminal background check, firearms license, occupation license, driver's license (National ID / REAL ID Act Card / E Verify), proof of insurance, access to social media accounts, 24 / 7 / 365 womb to the tomb surveillance, drones in the sky, etc., etc.

You can believe anyone you want, but the more you rely on the government to resolve this issue for you, the more problems you will create.  Everything that glitters is not gold and every time you ask for a new law, it will come with a price.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> According to the Chief Actuary for the Social Security Administration, 75 percent of the people in the United States without papers have an Individual Taxpayer Identification Number and pay the same income tax that citizens do.  They pay roughly* $12 BILLION DOLLARS* a year into Socialist Security, but are prohibited by law from ever drawing any of that money out.


Still posting this crap? Those numbers are for illegal workers which include women who failed to have their last names changed after marriage or divorce. The employer pays half that number. At best illegal immigrants pay roughly $3 B into the required tax with holdings. Those taxes go into a separate account, not even the SS account. In instances some can obtain that SS at age due to Totalization Agreements with their country of origin.



> Every year, the Social Security Administration collects billions of dollars in taxes that it doesn’t know who paid. Whenever employers send in W-2 forms that have Social Security numbers that don’t match with anyone on record, the agency routes the paperwork to what’s called the Earnings Suspense File, where it sits until people can prove the wages were theirs, allowing them to one day collect retirement benefits.
> 
> The Earnings Suspense File now contains Social Security tax forms that date back to 1937 and are linked to the taxes that were paid on nearly $1.3 trillion in wages. Some of the W-2s in it belong to people who got married and never reported changing their name. Others are people who filled out their tax forms incorrectly. As of 2014, efforts to track these taxpayers down allowed the Social Security Administration to match 171 million tax forms to their rightful owners.


The Truth About Undocumented Immigrants and Taxes



Humorme said:


> What should we do?  Until the National Socialists co-opted this fight, patriots were on top of the issue.  We had legislation on the table to abolish the 16th Amendment, getting rid of the income tax and replacing it.  The idea would have passed if not for the National Socialists conning the right into using the SSN for de facto ID used in the National ID / REAL ID Act.  So, my critics wanted to retain the income tax (a plank out of the Communist Manifesto) and create that atmosphere of the pee test, blood test, hair sample, MVR check, credit check, criminal background check, firearms license, occupation license, driver's license (National ID / REAL ID Act Card / E Verify), proof of insurance, access to social media accounts, 24 / 7 / 365 womb to the tomb surveillance, drones in the sky, etc., etc.
> 
> You can believe anyone you want, but the more you rely on the government to resolve this issue for you, the more problems you will create.  Everything that glitters is not gold and every time you ask for a new law, it will come with a price.


Patriots were on top of it? There was no legislation on the table to abolish the 16th. Whatever there was didn't even make it to committee.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 6, 2017)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Chief Actuary for the Social Security Administration, 75 percent of the people in the United States without papers have an Individual Taxpayer Identification Number and pay the same income tax that citizens do.  They pay roughly* $12 BILLION DOLLARS* a year into Socialist Security, but are prohibited by law from ever drawing any of that money out.
> ...




Blah, blah, blah.  Still telling lies and misrepresenting the truth, huh?  

TA does not apply when the foreigner is here without permission and you know it.  I'm getting tired of teaching you what I know just to have your lying arse deny whose teaching you AND you're trying to lie about me.  

Don't be offended when I ignore you from here on out.  *You've been exposed and outed* on more boards than I can count for your *proven* lies and misrepresentations.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 6, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  Still telling lies and misrepresenting the truth, huh?
> 
> TA does not apply when the foreigner is here without permission and you know it.  I'm getting tired of teaching you what I know just to have your lying arse deny whose teaching you AND you're trying to lie about me.
> 
> Don't be offended when I ignore you from here on out.  *You've been exposed and outed* on more boards than I can count for your *proven* lies and misrepresentations.


TA's apply whether they worked here legally or illegally, all they have to do is prove the number filed with was the number they used. 

You teaching me? Don't make me laugh, you're so full of shit that your stench is smelled all across the web. I hope to god you do ignore me, it makes it even more hilarious. Maybe you should go back to being Buddycolt. Is it really "illegal?"

Yea, you had your ass handed to you in there by Liablity.


----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting point. I just read in a Mexican blog that output is increasing due to well-trained returning to their work force.  Some states have set up special programs for those returning from the USA.
> ...


Don't have one. It was on Mexico Daily News, a site I visit daily on Feedly.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 7, 2017)

jillian said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the government should listen to its citizens and act accordingly.
> ...



  Wow Jillian. What a disgusting, steaming pile of bigotry you left lying there. I think you deserve a gold star for that nice post about white people.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 7, 2017)

jillian said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > When their Identities Are concealed vs 39% when they are not. You see my friends, this is the silent White majority I speak of that was the catalyst to electing Donald Trump as our glorious leader. It's time to turn the switch off on immigration completely so we can make babies and return this country to the specific people the founders created this country for via the Naturalization Act of 1790. The multicultural infestation into our country must cease! Donald Trump is the man that will make it happen. His beautiful Wall is just the beginning.
> ...



   White supremacist men cant vote?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 7, 2017)

pismoe said:


> I say , stop ALL immigration into the USA .



  I agree. Until you can show me why I need them. And it is what we have been asking for. There are laws on the book to restrict immigration but they arent enforced. Lets start by enforcing them. No need for new laws or...whats the shibboleth the left uses...oh yes..."comprehensive immigration reform".


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 7, 2017)

Humorme said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



I've been here for over two years and I debated all of them. 
One thing they are all in common is getting rid of foreigners and bunch of racist people. With no understanding ZERO or clue how important are these immigrants in this country.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 7, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Number of hater people like you are the minorities here in America. 
Majority of Americans and their grand kids don't have that kind of enemies. 
I only hope that you do not teach your grandkids these kind of hatred against fellow human being. Future will be bad.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Aug 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> I've been here for over two years and I debated all of them.
> One thing they are all in common is getting rid of foreigners and bunch of racist people. With no understanding ZERO or clue how important are these immigrants in this country.


Do you not understand that Humorme wants immigration cut way down? He also doesn't want Muslims allowed in.



Humorme said:


> 'm among those who literally hounded my legislative leaders - which is why I think my Senator designed a bill to cut immigration.





Humorme said:


> And I'm still on record that we should not let *ANY* Muslim into this country.  They are at war with us and you would have to be a damn idiot to deny it.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 7, 2017)

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



In short you are lying again.


----------



## Humorme (Aug 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



At the end of the day, ALL the anti-immigrants have have is this line that it is illegal.  It is a very weak argument given that the word immigration is not in the Constitution and for nearly a hundred years after the ratification of the Constitution, the states decided who they would invite into their country.

Unfortunately those who want to wage a war against people coming into the United States to work simply don't understand the economics of their own country.  So threatened by the fact that some are willing to stand up against the National Socialist talking points, they will do what, in their minds, to keep this as a wedge issue.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 8, 2017)

hey good mornin HMe.   To tell you my reasons for disliking immigration of all types its mostly because i don't like the growth of the USA population in the USA or the acceptance of inferior cultures and people into the USA .    I and my family and parents who came before me were doing fine long before the flood of third worlders into the USA so we have been doing fine for a long time .     In closing , feck any more immigration of any and all types into the USA  Humorme .


----------



## Humorme (Aug 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> hey good mornin HMe.   To tell you my reasons for disliking immigration of all types its mostly because i don't like the growth of the USA population in the USA or the acceptance of inferior cultures and people into the USA .    I and my family and parents who came before me were doing fine long before the flood of third worlders into the USA so we have been doing fine for a long time .     In closing , feck any more immigration of any and all types into the USA  Humorme .



I almost respect your position.  Almost.

Those who obsess over immigration assume that I am automatically for flooding America with foreigners.  The converse of that is true.  I see nothing wrong with Congress cutting down on the number of people we naturalize.

America is a finite piece of property and can only hold so many people.  We've exceeded that capacity.  We have mega corporations like Monsanto taking over the food industry and forcing small farms to shut down; taxes and regulations are forcing people out of their homes and onto smaller and smaller plots of land.

What we do NOT have the legal / constitutional / de jure ability to do is to tell states who they can and cannot invite in as guests.  We cannot tell employers who they can and cannot hire.  What we do not need is the government big enough to protect us from ourselves.  Having been in this for a couple of years I understand the arguments on both sides. 
When those who obsess over immigration are faced with the facts, they want to belittle those who tell the truth.  It doesn't make sense.  Foreigners come here to take jobs willingly offered.  If you don't want that to happen, you have to make sure the employer is incentivized to hire the American.  You do this in three ways:

1) Incentivize the employers through substantial tax breaks to hire Americans via taking them off unemployment, welfare and giving the handicapped a job

2)  Prison reform

3)  Take people off welfare and the number ONE culprit is those who are on legal feel drugs required by Uncle Scam.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2017)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been here for over two years and I debated all of them.
> ...



In that case I take it back. I tried not to drink and post at the same time.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2017)

Immigration should be shut down to what America needs not what the immigrant needs. No more immigrants who need welfare to subsist. No more immigrants who have kids so their kids can collect welfare and pay for their parents. You must have money or bring jobs with you to immigrate to America. At least that is how it should be.

Your petty bickering with one another is OT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 8, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



*Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT bring drama from other forums to USMB. You will NOT be told again. Refer to the Forum Rules if you need further clarification. If you are out to play a game, I will make sure I end it. *


----------



## Vastator (Aug 8, 2017)

Dammit! This is like walking into a movie as the credits start rolling...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2017)

Humorme said:


> ...
> 
> America is a finite piece of property and can only hold so many people.  We've exceeded that capacity.  .....




We have come nowhere near our capacity.


----------



## cnelsen (Aug 9, 2017)

Humorme said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hey good mornin HMe.   To tell you my reasons for disliking immigration of all types its mostly because i don't like the growth of the USA population in the USA or the acceptance of inferior cultures and people into the USA .    I and my family and parents who came before me were doing fine long before the flood of third worlders into the USA so we have been doing fine for a long time .     In closing , feck any more immigration of any and all types into the USA  Humorme .
> ...


Here's the very simple reason your "employment" argument is wrong:

Americans cannot compete directly with, say, Chinese for the simple reason it costs a lot more to be an American than a Chinese. A Chinese will underbid an American every time and still live like a king over there. 

The reason we can't have employers hiring anyone in the world they want and importing those cheaper humans is because they are offering something to the foreigner they don't have to pay for, and that is of no value to the American: the desirability of America as a place to live. The employer doesn't pay for the benefit of the free education for the kids, the transparent judicial system, the clean air and water, the open spaces that he can offer the h1B worker, and it's of no value to the American because he already lives here. 

Moreover, the employer socializes the costs of, say, educating the kiddies onto the very people whose wages he's is driving down--his neighbors. Not only that, every time he sells off a bit of America's desirability, he makes it less desirable for everyone. This is one of the several reasons immigration lawyers are the very bottom of the barrel as human beings.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> ..... it costs a lot more to be an American than a Chinese. A Chinese will underbid an American every time and still live like a king over there.....




Have you ever been to China? Recently? Say, Beijing or Shanghai?


----------

